

Rate/Review my startup - textbin - pdrummond
http://www.iode.co.uk/textbin/

======
Hates_
I stared at the homepage for a couple of minutes and still couldn't figure out
what it did. So I thought I'd try and create whatever a bin is and I'm asked
to login. I stopped there.

~~~
pdrummond
Ok, I've added a "What is textbin?" bin which briefly explains the idea. It
needs work but it's a start!

This is a really simple idea and it's not really ready for release yet (which
is why there is currently little explanation about what it is!).

I guess I am hoping the comments here will help me to decide whether this is a
waste of time or not! I keep changing my mind myself so I thought I'd get some
constructive criticism and see what happens!

